# Engine response



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

guys for those using auto trannys...have u all noticed something??? our throttles COMPUTER CONTROLLED....just try blipping the throttle when its at a standstill...with the gear either in "P" or neutral....at 1st nothing happens but after about 0.2-0.5 seconds later it responds...is there ANY way to get rid of that motor controlled throttle and replace it with good old fashioned cable?? I really dream of the day where my engine has a 4-port throttle intake... :thumbup:


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Its actually a feature that Nissan advertises quite a bit. But they say the delay is not significant. I do tend to agree with that because most other cars with auto trannys also still have a bit of a delay even when it is mechanically linked. It usually occurs only when the throttle is floored hard. From my experience there isn't much of a delay with daily driving.

Do you drive it hard Sergei?


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Its actually a feature that Nissan advertises quite a bit. But they say the delay is not significant. I do tend to agree with that because most other cars with auto trannys also still have a bit of a delay even when it is mechanically linked. It usually occurs only when the throttle is floored hard. From my experience there isn't much of a delay with daily driving.
> 
> Do you drive it hard Sergei?


 well i do....  to me its quite bad....if there is a mod to remove it and replace it with good ol' cables i would buy it...its not when its floored hard...just by tapping it there is a delay already...kinda turns me off....engine is good apart from this stupid thing


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The only way would be to swap out the engine's throttle body completely. You'll need a KA24DE throttle body and a stand alone engine management system though.

I have the same problem but not in the X. I also have an 03 Skoda with electronic throttle (though it is a manual tranny) and the throttle is horrendous in stop and go traffic. It just bucks like a bronco. :balls:


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> The only way would be to swap out the engine's throttle body completely. You'll need a KA24DE throttle body and a stand alone engine management system though.
> 
> I have the same problem but not in the X. I also have an 03 Skoda with electronic throttle (though it is a manual tranny) and the throttle is horrendous in stop and go traffic. It just bucks like a bronco. :balls:


and how much does that cost....


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm gonna go out and take my X for a ride around the block to see if I can notice this "lag." I've got to say that in five months of daily driving I haven't noticed a thing. If anything, it's smoother than a mechanical throttle. Certainly nothing I'd pay money to get rid of.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ditto, 1 year and 51,000km and never had any lag.


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

No noticeable lag in throttle opening here either, but the programmed delay in throttle closing is annoying...

Al


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

XTrail1 said:


> Ditto, 1 year and 51,000km and never had any lag.


 LOL my X-trail is 3 years old...which is why i had to remove the OBX header when it failed the mandatory 3 year smog test....


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

i have mine for about 6 months and no noticable engine lag at all


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I DO have a lag. But that lag I notice is present in all auto tranny vehicles I've driven... whether drive-by-wire or conventional cable accelerator. Sergei must be talking about something else he has noticed. Aside from the lag I mentioned, I don't feel it to be any different from other auto tranny autos.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

thetimster said:


> I DO have a lag. But that lag I notice is present in all auto tranny vehicles I've driven... whether drive-by-wire or conventional cable accelerator. Sergei must be talking about something else he has noticed. Aside from the lag I mentioned, I don't feel it to be any different from other auto tranny autos.


Its the stupid fly-by wire throttle...ours does not use the good/ol cable accelerator.... oh yea...for those who are lucky enough to own a manual...the gearbox...is it the same spec as the sentra???


----------

